# Who Watches Lie to me



## zeromac (Nov 27, 2009)

Who here watches the Tv show lie to me?
Lie to me is a show about Dr Cal Lightman and he and his private firm "The Lightman Group" are trained lie deteccters and its a really cool show about them solving cases brought forward by 3rd parties.
I've actually found this helped my learning of lie detection and micro expressions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What about you guys?


----------



## iceking333 (Nov 27, 2009)

TV show is A TV show.


----------

